# Resist the devil, and he will flee from you



## rmb (Jul 1, 2005)

When you are being tempted, are you resisting THE personal devil, or the works of the devil in your flesh,and the world? Or perhapes his servants, both demonic or fully corrupted. The verse seems to indicate the evil one himself. Yet it seems unlikely to me.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 1, 2005)

*Pratt...*

I think it means the devil himself, when you resist him in the faith it makes him look a complete fool and so he departs from you...he scarpers coz he knows his final judgment is near...and his pride which led to his fall rules him. It's too late for him now.

Remember he goes around like a roaring lion seeking whom he may devour. It's a reality, the devil is here.


----------

